# Dubbin on golf shoes. Yes or No?



## North Mimms (Jan 16, 2014)

Once my shoes get beyond their guaranteed waterproof period, I have always given them to the occasional treatment with dubbin.
I mentioned this to someone recently, who said it was a bad idea. As it was a passing comment, I didn't persue it, but what do others on here think about Dubbin?


----------



## PaulE (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks awful on white ones!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2014)

As you all know I have 16 pairs of FJ. Many are 5-8 years old now and I tend to give them a good dub every two or three wears depending mainly on whether they get wet/damp or not. None of them showing any sign of splitting.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 16, 2014)

Depend, real leather not going to do any harm. Synthetic might not be to clever.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 16, 2014)

I've always used it on any real leather golf shoes I've had, but not sure about synthetic .


----------



## North Mimms (Jan 16, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			Depend, real leather not going to do any harm. Synthetic might not be to clever.
		
Click to expand...

Ah. That might be the difference. I only use it on leather.


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2014)

Not sure if I'm reading it right, are you saying you don't clean them with a dubbin or anything to help protect them further during their warranty period?

I use baby wipes to clean them of general dirt after they have been air blasted at the club and then I use a liquid polish with the foam on the end of a bottle to clean them properly.  I prefer this to dubbin which I think gets a bit messy.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 16, 2014)

I always give my new leather shoes a coat of dubbin.  Never had any issues.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 16, 2014)

spongebob59 said:



			I always give my new leather shoes a coat of dubbin.  Never had any issues.
		
Click to expand...

Best to do it from new.


----------



## delc (Jan 16, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Once my shoes get beyond their guaranteed waterproof period, I have always given them to the occasional treatment with dubbin.
I mentioned this to someone recently, who said it was a bad idea. As it was a passing comment, I didn't persue it, but what do others on here think about Dubbin?
		
Click to expand...

I thought dubbin went out with Brycream, centre partings, baggy football shorts, leather studs with nails in them, and real leather footballs that weighed a ton when they got wet!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 16, 2014)

delc said:



			I thought dubbin went out with Brycream, centre partings, baggy football shorts, leather studs with nails in them, and real leather footballs that weighed a ton when they got wet!
		
Click to expand...

Some are still in use , Dubbin twice a year, Brylcreem on occasion to shine up my sparse locks, baggy shorts but sadly no longer baggy. stud not now days . balls that weigh a ton  no more.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 16, 2014)

delc said:



			I thought dubbin went out with Brycream, centre partings, baggy football shorts, leather studs with nails in them, and real leather footballs that weighed a ton when they got wet!
		
Click to expand...

A couple of years ago I asked the Spotty oik who worked in JJB Sports if they sold dubbin and he looked at me like I had 2 heads despite the fact they did actually sell it.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 16, 2014)

Judging by some of the shoes I see out on the course so has polish and basic cleaning.


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			A couple of years ago I asked the Spotty oik who worked in JJB Sports if they sold dubbin and he looked at me like I had 2 heads despite the fact they did actually sell it.
		
Click to expand...

There's guy at my place who uses liquid polish like me but then smears his shoes with Vaseline, he says its just raw dubbin but a 1/4 the price


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 16, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			Judging by some of the shoes I see out on the course so has polish and basic cleaning.
		
Click to expand...

Ain't that the truth. I have been asked 3 times in the last month or so if I have new shoes and once if I have new clubs, just because they're clean.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 16, 2014)

delc said:



			I thought dubbin went out with Brycream, centre partings, baggy football shorts, leather studs with nails in them, HNSP, and real leather footballs that weighed a ton when they got wet!
		
Click to expand...

There you go del.....fixed it.

Dubbin on real leather works well so long as you use the Homer method.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jan 16, 2014)

I have got a tin of dubbin but usually use a shoe cream followed by wax polish (FJ or Timberland) and a protective type spray (Kiwi Aquastop).


----------



## CliveW (Jan 16, 2014)

Ecco shoes incorporate a goretex membrane which keeps them waterproof therefore Dubbin would be a waste of time. I use Kiwi Parade Gloss on mine.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 16, 2014)

I started use dubbing on my shoes when they started to leak a little and it sorted them out a treat.  It also seemed to help them stop getting as dirty too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			There you go del.....fixed it.

Dubbin on real leather works well so long as you use the Homer method.
		
Click to expand...

In fact the patented Homer method has more stages. 

Bring shoes home
Get wife to wipe over with baby wipes to clean residual debris shoe cleaning machine missed
Tell wife to pack with newspaper if wet/damp
Leave several days to dry properly
Get wife to apply polish
Leave to dry
Get wife to apply dubbin
Leave to dry
Put back in box


----------



## delc (Jan 16, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In fact the patented Homer method has more stages. 

Bring shoes home
Get wife to wipe over with baby wipes to clean residual debris shoe cleaning machine missed
Tell wife to pack with newspaper if wet/damp
Leave several days to dry properly
Get wife to apply polish
Leave to dry
Get wife to apply dubbin
Leave to dry
Put back in box
		
Click to expand...

And then: Hire good solicitor to defend wife's divorce claim for unreasonable behaviour!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 16, 2014)

delc said:



			And then: Hire good solicitor to defend wife's divorce claim!
		
Click to expand...

That is actually what happens though del, except that she probably knows what to do by now so Homer probably doesn't need to give directions anymore


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 16, 2014)

CliveW said:



			I use Kiwi Parade Gloss on mine.
		
Click to expand...

Now this is someone that understands shoe polish. HID gets a represent if anything else appears in the house.


----------



## stevelev (Jan 16, 2014)

CliveW said:



			Ecco shoes incorporate a goretex membrane which keeps them waterproof therefore Dubbin would be a waste of time. I use Kiwi Parade Gloss on mine.
		
Click to expand...

The Dubbin actually soaks into the leather, maintains its suppleness, prevents it from drying out or cracking. Parade gloss is terrible stuff to use, a lot of turps contained in it that drys leather out. The gore-tex membrane only lasts so long and its always better to look after the leather that protects the gore-tex. 

If you look after any shoes that are real leather with Dubbin from the off, the only time you should need to use a polish is if there is any loss of pigment. And never dry them on a radiator or heat always naturally to prevent shrinkage or cracking. Looked after shoes should outlast the soles by many years. I have walking boots that I had re-soled 3 times and they are still comfortable, not waterproof because the liner is punctured but okay on damp days and still as soft as the day they were bought.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 16, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			Best to do it from new.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jan 16, 2014)

I've always dubbin'd my adizeros works really well and they remain water proof all the time


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Adizeros are synthetic though - the dubbin should make zero difference ?


----------



## North Mimms (Jan 16, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In fact the patented Homer method has more stages. 

Bring shoes home
Get wife to wipe over with baby wipes to clean residual debris shoe cleaning machine missed
Tell wife to pack with newspaper if wet/damp
Leave several days to dry properly
Get wife to apply polish
Leave to dry
Get wife to apply dubbin
Leave to dry
Put back in box
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused. 
Put shoes or wife back in box?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 16, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I'm confused. 
Put shoes or wife back in box?
		
Click to expand...

She knows her place.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 16, 2014)

She's a lucky lady


----------



## Waitforme (Jan 16, 2014)

Can't get a nice shine with dubbin.

Parade gloss every time for me.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 16, 2014)

Fish said:



			then I use a liquid polish with the foam on the end of a bottle to clean them properly.
		
Click to expand...

You do surprise me - what with you being an ex army man! 

What happened to the black Kiwi - yellow duster - moisten- and a good old bit of "Bulling yer boots"?

:thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 16, 2014)

Nickwax is a fantastic product for protecting the leather and keeping them waterproof.   It's designed for walking boots and most good outdoor shops sell it.

http://www.nikwax.co.uk/en-gb/products/productdetail.php?productid=81&itemid=-1&fabricid=-1


----------



## daymond (Jan 16, 2014)

1) Air clean at Club
2) Gentle clean to remove all dirt at home
3) Kiwi shoe polish
4) Bring to shine

Do this after every round.


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			You do surprise me - what with you being an ex army man! 

What happened to the black Kiwi - yellow duster - moisten- and a good old bit of "Bulling yer boots"?

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I can assure you the toes of the shoes glisten far more than the rest of the shoe :smirk:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 16, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In fact the patented Homer method has more stages. 

Bring shoes home
Get wife to wipe over with baby wipes to clean residual debris shoe cleaning machine missed
Tell wife to pack with newspaper if wet/damp
Leave several days to dry properly
Get wife to apply polish
Leave to dry
Get wife to apply dubbin
Leave to dry
Put back in box
		
Click to expand...

Do they always have wet weather in Bracknell then.


----------



## North Mimms (Jan 16, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Nickwax is a fantastic product for protecting the leather and keeping them waterproof.   It's designed for walking boots and most good outdoor shops sell it.

http://www.nikwax.co.uk/en-gb/products/productdetail.php?productid=81&itemid=-1&fabricid=-1

Click to expand...

I think the stuff I use is nixwax.

I'm afraid that when it comes to shoe cleaning, I'm a bit of a slut.


----------



## Colin L (Jan 16, 2014)

delc said:



			I thought dubbin went out with Brycream, centre partings, baggy football shorts, leather studs with nails in them, and real leather footballs that weighed a ton when they got wet!
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, I remember it well.


----------



## matt611 (Jan 17, 2014)

The only problem with just using shoe polish is that it can eventually lead to the leather drying out and cracking.  You also need to use a leather conditioner to nourish the leather


----------



## marnie (Dec 5, 2019)

The wife or the golf shoes?


----------



## marnie (Dec 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In fact the patented Homer method has more stages.

Bring shoes home
Get wife to wipe over with baby wipes to clean residual debris shoe cleaning machine missed
Tell wife to pack with newspaper if wet/damp
Leave several days to dry properly
Get wife to apply polish
Leave to dry
Get wife to apply dubbin
Leave to dry
Put back in box
		
Click to expand...


the wife or the golf shoes?


----------



## DaveR (Dec 5, 2019)

Resurrecting a 5 year old thread


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Dec 5, 2019)

Well I have always used cows heel, which, I am given to understand, is actually neatsfoot oil. I've use it on my motorcycle boots for fifty years, and my Footjoys benefit from the same stuff. Difficult to get hold of it as there are very few old fashioned butchers these days, but if you can get some you will never use anything else.......well apart from the liquid STINKS!! It's awful.....you need to put gloves on.
I managed to get hold of a large tub of it for free, which always pleases a Yorkshireman!


----------



## Crow (Dec 5, 2019)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			Well I have always used cows heel, which, I am given to understand, is actually neatsfoot oil. I've use it on my motorcycle boots for fifty years, and my Footjoys benefit from the same stuff. Difficult to get hold of it as there are very few old fashioned butchers these days, but if you can get some you will never use anything else.......well apart from the liquid STINKS!! It's awful.....you need to put gloves on.
I managed to get hold of a large tub of it for free, which always pleases a Yorkshireman!
		
Click to expand...

I bought some neatsfoot oil off ebay to renovate the leather grips on some of my older clubs, haven't got round to it yet but I hope it doesn't stink too much!


----------

